# Organic Rolled Oats



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

This may sound strange to some people, but my wife and I eat this for breakfast every morning.

Organic Rolled Oats mixed with *apple juice* to sweeten them.

Then I put a tablespoon of *ground flax seed and raisens* on top and mix it all up.

Could someone please tell me if these items are available in the Philippines?

LarryM


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

They do have rolled oats, apple juice, ground flax seed and raisins at most major department stores in the Philippines. If you're looking for organic rolled oats, you may have to do a bit more searching though.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Rolled Oats for Breakfast*



dezzirae said:


> They do have rolled oats, apple juice, ground flax seed and raisins at most major department stores in the Philippines. If you're looking for organic rolled oats, you may have to do a bit more searching though.


Dezzirae,

When you say *major department stores*, do you mean *grocery stores or supermarkets*? I realize this may only be a matter of semantics. I'm just trying to understand where I should look.

Thank you so much for your informative answer.

LarryM


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

You can find organic stuff in a store called "Healthy Options"... they're a chain health food store. You can find them all over Manila (there's one next to Rustan's grocery store, one on Bonifacio High Street, and a lot of other places). You can find the rest of them on their website I think: HOME - Healthy Options

I'm sure other places have them as well, especially some of the more "upscale" supermarkets (Rustan's, Landmark, etc.). I doubt you'll find a lot of organic things in the tiny local grocery stores if you're in the provinces, though.


----------

